# Euro Guy in Howell



## Silver Panner (Apr 15, 2009)

Hey guys,

I had a guy do some euro's for me a couple years ago. I'm trying to track him down again but I cant find his card anywhere. I know its a long shot, but I'm hoping someone may know him or where he has moved to. Honestly I have forgotten his name, but he used to do the euro's in Howell, in his barn. To my knowledge, all he did was euro's. I believe he lived on Beardsley Rd and was the care taker of the camp behind his house (I think it was a girl scout camp.) I know he's moved but is still in the area. unfortunately, last time he did some work for me, I met him at 96 and pinckney rd, so I'm not sure where he moved to. I anyone knows who I'm talking about, please PM me and let me know how I can get a hold of him.

Thanks

SP


----------



## iLiveInTrees (Jun 29, 2010)

PM Sent


----------



## Robert Holmes (Oct 13, 2008)

If you cannot find that guy there is a guy on Lake Ogemaw near West Branch who does them. Send me a pm and I will provide you with contact information.


----------

